# turning off the 'FreeBSD'



## douglasfim (Mar 15, 2010)

whenever I turn off the pc, a message to turn right into the computer. Is there any way to turn the same as in linux? a long time ago I consegur do this, but do not remember it.

thanks!


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 15, 2010)

`# shutdown -p now`


----------



## douglasfim (Mar 16, 2010)

solved!

Thanks!


----------

